# Might be a Scam?



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

Just happened to look at this ad in Ontario and noticed the third pic in is of my 09’ R9 I have listed here and on Kijiji. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Humans.....

They're the fu$#ing WORST!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I know light can play tricks on photos... but do these rear shots look like they are from the same guitar to you??


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gibson Custom Shop "Inspired By" Slash '87 Les Paul Standard (VOS) 2008 | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The picture in the case looks like it has the plastic green tuners on it. Is it me, or do you see them as well? Definitely different pictures cobbled together for an ad.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

No, the screws are in different places and the grain is not the same


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> The picture in the case looks like it has the plastic green tuners on it. Is it me, or do you see them as well? Definitely different pictures cobbled together for an ad.


Yes... upon further review, I believe you are correct.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Worst case scenario: scam city.

Best case scenario: Not a diligent individual and they uploaded pics of different guitars they don't own that resemble the guitar the own. Ask for a proof of life photo including but not limited to: the guitar, todays newspaper, a local landmark, a Tim Horton's current model coffee cup, a banana for scale and the seller shirtless to prove they aren't wearing a wire. Feel free to add to this list.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Ask for specific pictures of the guitar (back of headstock, frets...) and for a face time. IME you can tell a lot by seeing and speaking to people. And if they refuse 99% chance you found a scammer.


----------



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

I got a response from him about using my pics. 

“LOL there's 2 pictures that shouldn't be on there that are not my guitar. Sorry, I am not exactly a whiz kid with stuff like this”


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

crann said:


> Worst case scenario: scam city.
> 
> Best case scenario: Not a diligent individual and they uploaded pics of different guitars they don't own that resemble the guitar the own. Ask for a proof of life photo including but not limited to: the guitar, todays newspaper, a local landmark, a Tim Horton's current model coffee cup, a banana for scale *and the seller shirtless to prove they aren't wearing a wire*. Feel free to add to this list.


Oddly enough, I inquired about a guitar a while back. I asked the seller what the neck profile was. Thick, thin, C, U, D... a Wizard... you know. Normal stuff. They sent a video, and very poorly shot video, with horrendous audio of themselves playing the guitar instead. And they were shirtless.

I never responded.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Oddly enough, I inquired about a guitar a while back. I asked the seller what the neck profile was. Thick, thin, C, U, D... a Wizard... you know. Normal stuff. They sent a video, and very poorly shot video, with horrendous audio of themselves playing the guitar instead. And they were shirtless.
> 
> I never responded.


maybe you didnt specify "guitar" neck profile?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

600Volt said:


> am not exactly a whiz kid with stuff like this”


" but I can download random pic's I find from the net....." (dingus)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

terminalvertigo said:


> maybe you didnt specify "guitar" neck profile?


Never thought of it that way... so, in reality, that one is on me.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Oddly enough, I inquired about a guitar a while back. I asked the seller what the neck profile was. Thick, thin, C, U, D... a Wizard... you know. Normal stuff. They sent a video, and very poorly shot video, with horrendous audio of themselves playing the guitar instead. And they were shirtless.
> 
> I never responded.





terminalvertigo said:


> maybe you didnt specify "guitar" neck profile?


If you asked if it's a "thick d" you really deserved it.


----------

